# Authority Cat Food



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

Is Authority Indoor Formula a good brand of cat food for a Hedgehog? I was thinking of buy it to feed him instead of hedgehog food.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Authority's ingredients would put it about even or a little better than hedgehog food. Where would you be getting the Authority from? If you're at a Petsmart or Petco, there's other brands that would be better to get. They're a bit more expensive, but hedgehogs don't eat much anyway, and they'll be healthier for your new baby. Some of the other brands sold at Petsmart that are better are Blue Buffalo, Innova, Castor & Pollux, Simply Nourish, and Wellness. Wellness is one people usually end up avoiding though - for some hedgehogs it can be too rich and cause loose, smelly poops. If you're confused on food or not sure what to get, you could let us know which stores you have available to us and we could suggest brands that should be available at them.


----------

